# nyone know where I can get a RAM/ROM dumper for Gameboy



## mpg187 (Apr 5, 2010)

I need a device that can let me transfer saves games from my Gameboy (Color) cartridges to files on my computer that I can use in emulators. Also it should be able to dump ROMs too.

I believe the device I am looking for is called a Flash Linker. I need one for Gameboy/Gameboy Color not Gameboy advance (Although if it does both then that's fine, and I hear there are ones that do GBA that can do the older Gameboy games with an addon, if that's the case I would need the addon too). I have tried like every Video Game forum I could think of and Yahoo! Answers to no avail. Does anyone here know where I can get one?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 6, 2010)

We had a similar thread the other week that you might want to peruse:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=214263&hl=


----------



## mpg187 (Apr 7, 2010)

OK thanks, I was in a rush to make my thread and didn't check to see if there was already one (I did check but not very good, I only checked like half the page and noticed that one after). Plus, after asking on lots of forums and getting no answers I didn't expect there to be one here.

In the thread there the guy says he doesn't care about ROM dumping, but the Smart Boy cartridge discussed in that thread does both anyways.

From here on in I will use that thread. Thanks again.


----------

